# mk2 door handle not working



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

as above, opens from the inside but when you pull the handle outside nothing happens. Passenger side works ok and central locking appears to work. Any ideas?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I've had this issue once before and not happened again since. About 4 years ago the passenger door handle felt disconnected in a way, like when the car is locked and you pull the handle. Locked and unlocked the car a few times, drove the car and next time I tried to open it worked and has been fine since. I think they can throw a wobbly, hopefully it might sort itself out after a day or so of locking and unlocking.


----------



## Joachim (Jan 13, 2014)

I have this problem some times.

Give it a little punch under the handle and it should be ok.
Or try to pull out handle and release it Quick.

Think they need som lubrication in cable/mecanism


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

cheers, i'll give it ago. (great description of the symptoms by the way, mine is just like that) has been fine up until the frost last night, initially thought it was frozen inside somehow but will try the quick release/tap method!


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi I had had the same problem, think it happened when I tried to unlock the door and pull the handle at the same time, again felt disconnected.

Unlocked it and locked it again a few times nothing changed, so found myself lowering the windows and then using the internal handle, anyway was about to take it to the mechanic when all of a sudden it behaved itself and haven't had a problem since... No idea what to tell you other than keep locking and a locking the car, give the internal handle a good yank. And maybe it will right itself...


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

I've just had this same problem fixed under warranty at Audi on Friday. Was told it was the door lock. They even gave me a free bottle of champagne because of my inconvenience and not being able to get booked in for a week 8)


----------



## Joachim (Jan 13, 2014)

And how old is your car?

Sounds like good service from Audi, not something we have here in Denmark.


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Joachim said:


> And how old is your car?
> 
> Sounds like good service from Audi, not something we have here in Denmark.


58 plate from early 2009

My dealership was slow to start with but once they got in their stride I was more than happy. Thumbs up so far.


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Had this happen a couple of times....

Its normally a cable fault.
There's a short cable connecting the handle and lock, this fouls on its sheath and sticks in position.
Try waggling (operating it multiple times quickly) the exterior handle....

It should all slot/drop back into place.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks guys, no joy so far, i wonder if there is a position to squirt some wd40 in without stripping the door down?


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

MJ05LLY said:


> I've just had this same problem fixed under warranty at Audi on Friday. Was told it was the door lock. They even gave me a free bottle of champagne because of my inconvenience and not being able to get booked in for a week 8)


which dealer was it? down south by any chance?


----------



## NickC (Jan 5, 2014)

I've also experienced this over the last week. Feels detached and like the outer handle doesnt return to the door with its normal spring. After quite a bit of reading on forums, as already suggested, it appears to be the Bowden cable within the door that gets sticky or kinked.

So far I have just spray wd40/silicon in the outdoor door handle when in the open position and it seems to have fixed it, for now! Seems quite common around winter/colder times of year too


----------



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Happened to me once last month, the missus opened it from the inside and it's not happened again since


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

wellhouse said:


> MJ05LLY said:
> 
> 
> > I've just had this same problem fixed under warranty at Audi on Friday. Was told it was the door lock. They even gave me a free bottle of champagne because of my inconvenience and not being able to get booked in for a week 8)
> ...


Was JCT600 franchise in Doncaster, South Yorkshire mate. 8)


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

My TTS passenger door is doing it since yesterday. Wont open off the key fob but can open it from the inside 
Trip to the stealers tomorrow I think


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys 
Had this happen to me on my tt.
Took it back to tamworth audi, they had to fit a new locking solenoid.
All sort and good service as well

Phil


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Jenny H said:


> My TTS passenger door is doing it since yesterday. Wont open off the key fob but can open it from the inside
> Trip to the stealers tomorrow I think


if you get a chance to see what they do, i'd be grateful, i'm currently hoping wd40 will work!


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> Had this happen to me on my tt.
> Took it back to tamworth audi, they had to fit a new locking solenoid.
> All sort and good service as well
> ...


how much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TTV6 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wd40 should work I had it last year and it's been fine since.


----------



## wellhouse (Jan 26, 2012)

finally! I sprayed loads of wd40 in the general direction of the door handle and lock through the window slot with the window open and into the gaps available on the outside with the handle pulled open and overnight the problem has disappeared - the wonders of wd40. I'll get Audi to change the bowden cable at the next service, apparently the cable is about £10. It would be nice to see a picture of the cable in place so you know where to aim the wd40, anyone got one?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Jenny H said:


> My TTS passenger door is doing it since yesterday. Wont open off the key fob but can open it from the inside
> Trip to the stealers tomorrow I think


Same thing on my TTS jenny 

What did the stealers do to your door?


----------



## Turdface (Nov 11, 2011)

I've had this a couple of times, I opened and closed the handle whilst working some Three-In-One oil into the handle it seemed to fix it for me.


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

My 08 TT done this sort of thing on driver side when i first got it almost 2 years ago and i sprayed silicon spray down back of the outer handle and that seemed to keep it working up until a couple of weeks back then it had to be opened by key in lock only. When i ran the vcds diagnostic check it came back with an intermittent fault on central locking control unit driver side (faulty electronic unit and the whole internal latch catch part in the door)

£103 for a new one from TPS and fitted it myself and all is good again until the next thing lol.

Hope this helps others with similar problems.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

I had this on my Audi TT Mk2 V6 the very same day I bought it, I felt like crying, getting a new car and thinking every knock and noise etc was a problem with it :lol:

Had noticed that the previous owner has had the drivers door card off as it was not fitted properly and wired up the inside locking the wrong way round. Pulled up at the petrol station and couldn't get out my car even though id unlocked it from the inside, had to climb over and get out the passangers side.

Ever since then its been fine some reason :s
Perhaps because the old owner had it sat on the street not started for 3 weeks and it needed a bit or movement


----------



## Marc1974 (Dec 15, 2017)

I recently bought 2007 tt with similar type fault. After ludicrous amounts of wd40 and door card removal was almost resigned to replacing some internals however opening door via inside handle then with door open locking with fob I closed door and voila..


----------



## Monster-Mat (Jul 17, 2016)

had this issue on and off over the past year, went into Audi 3 times, twice they cleaned the lock mechanism up and lubricated it, it worked perfect till the temperature drops, then they changed the bowden cable, and finally last week we agreed to change the complete lock mechanism....

now it works perfect


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Just wanted to thank the people that posted in this thread (I know it's very old). I had my driver's door handle not working, but the suggestion in this thread to whack the door a few times underneath the outside handle worked a treat! Now back in full working order, with a bit of WD40 in there for good measure.


----------



## Essexaviator (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine started playing up always when cold weather set in as lubricant gets thick and prevents lock module working correctly.
After a while the module suffers. Mine then went and I replaced it - part cost £100 from audi and it took 2 hours as I took my time. You need to get door card clips as they break. Easy job but takes time.
Steve


----------



## condorgrey57 (Oct 12, 2011)

Essexaviator said:


> Mine started playing up always when cold weather set in as lubricant gets thick and prevents lock module working correctly.
> After a while the module suffers. Mine then went and I replaced it - part cost £100 from audi and it took 2 hours as I took my time. You need to get door card clips as they break. Easy job but takes time.
> Steve


Hi. It’s so useful reading all these responses. It’s clearly a common fault with this car although mine is getting on now. 
My 57 plate has had these intermittent problems with driver’s door for the last few years and always gets worse in wet or cold weather. The central locking of drivers door finally gave up a year ago but last week’s wet weather made the handle stop working altogether so I have to press the remote to open windows to let myself in! I’ve decided I can’t put up with it any longer even tho handle decided to work again today. Why should the rain cause it to happen, should so much rain get in?
Please could someone guide me as to what parts I need to order as I have someone who can replace for me. Is it the actuator? Is that the same as the solenoid? And the Bowden cable? 
One of the door card clips is already broken I think so need those too!
Where is best to get these parts from, eBay? Thanks for your help 🙏


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There are three separate TSB (Technical Service Bulletins) issued from 2012 to 2014 by Audi on this issue which discusses how the Boden Cable may not be fitted correctly. You can find them as PDF files which you can download from the list of TSB in the Knowledge Base linked below -

• May 14, 2012 > 2010 – 2013
• March 27, 2013 > 2010-2012 & 2013
• January 3, 2014 > 2010-2012 & 2013









FAQ







www.ttforum.co.uk




This post covers the door card removal, tools and part numbers for replacement clips - 








How to: - Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Door Card & Window Switch...


A couple of videos that may be useful: To replace the window switches, these pictures should get the job done. Thanks due to forum member JohnLZ7W for this one: http://lz7w.blogspot.com/2015/03/door-p ... witch.html For anyone who pulls the door card (door panel) it's a good idea to have a...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

